# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Woman CEO at Canonical

## juancarlospaco

*Woman CEO at Canonical*
_
yep, 
Mark moves around to keep working on more interesting things..._

Jane Silber:




*
1) Good, Congratulations

2) Merry Xmas to Ubuntu Woman

3) Any opinion, comment, is good?, is bad?, whatever...?*

discus...

----------


## hypatia

I'm really happy for Jane.  Exciting times!

----------


## juancarlospaco

Thanks!, +75 reads, 1 reply, why so shy ...?

----------


## MelDJ

i am not being rude. but i don't understand why this is highlighted. i mean, nobody cares much if a man is elected as a CEO. many women are already in such positions around the world

----------


## althara

> i don't understand why this is highlighted. i mean, nobody cares much if a man is elected as a CEO. many women are already in such positions around the world


Because the percentage of females in the workplace (~50%) does not match the percentage of females holding the position of CEO (~16%) or other C-level positions.

Source for above percentages: http://www.infoplease.com/spot/womenceo1.html

While this particular research is US centric I don't think it should be disregarded, or imply that the rest of the world has better percentages. I'd be happy if someone could point me to some international statistics in regards to workforce and c-level gender breakdowns.

Not to mention that more visibility for women in technology in general and FLOSS specifically is good for getting more women interested in technology, and getting more women to pursue technology related career fields.

----------


## MelDJ

> Not to mention that more visibility for women in technology in general and FLOSS specifically is good for getting more women interested in technology, and getting more women to pursue technology related career fields.


i see. i just thought that society was more advanced  :Smile:

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

Jane is an awesome person (anyone whos been to a UDS knows) and a great leader. I wish her all the luck.

----------


## emma00

best of luck to jane :Very Happy:

----------

